# probleme mit dem heimischen netzwerk (dsl -> telefonkabel)



## antinutzername (15. Juli 2004)

hallo,

bisher habe ich zu hause nur einen computer mit dsl versorgt.
der dsl splitter wurde mit einem telefonkabel (vieradrig, nur zwei wurden genutzt - wurden direkt im splitter befässtigt) mit dem modem verbunden.
nun will ich zwei computer versorgen. den router habe ich schon. ich habe allerdings nur die möglichkeit beide computer mit je einem telefonkabel mit dem router zu verbinden.
wie muss ich das anstellen? kann ich die kabel mit einem rj45 stecker versehen und die dann in den router stecken oder muss ich, wie schon beim splitter/modem, aufschrauben und die kabel direkt im router anbringen?
oder was für möglichkeiten bleiben mir?
danke

grüße,
ben


----------



## Snape (15. Juli 2004)

Moin,
also üblicherweise geht man von Netzwerkkarten aus in den Router, der Router dann in das DSL Modem und dieses an den Splitter.


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Richtig, PCs zum Router, diesen ggf. zum NTBBA und den zum Splitter und den zur Dose 

Aber nimm bloß keine Telefonkabel, das wird nix =)
Cat5 sollte es schon gerne sein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

